# All natural Pumpkin Soap - Help



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd like to use pumpkin puree to make some soap.
I'd also like it to smell like a traditional pumpkin pie/spice/type scent - with all natural. 

Is there a way to use the actual spices (cover, ginger, nutmeg, etc) instead of investing in all those essential oils to create the scent? 


When I use the pumpkin puree will the color hold up? 


Anyone have experience?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The color didn't hold up in mine it got darker and wound up looking like the pie and not the puree. I added regular pie spices and the scent did not hold up at all even though I do hot process (crock pot) and added after the cook. Which means the lye was done doing it's thing and did not effect the spices at all. 

If you are doing HP or Crockpot HP slightly warm your puree before putting it in to avoid having your batter get shocked by the puree. I dissolved my lye in 1/2 the amount of water called for and used the puree instead of the other half of the water after the batter had cooked. Because the scent did not hold up I rebatched it and added a spiced pumpkin fragrance oil that I bought from Bramble Berry Soap making supplies. 

I don't do CP right now and don't have much experience with that. Maybe a CP-er can chime in with how it is done in cp.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your info! 
How did the spices look in the soap?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I saw a minimal amount of specks in the finished soap but I could 'feel' the spices which I wasn't expecting.


----------

